# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada Galega en Compostela.

## Fran Gomez

¡Buenas!

Por parte de unos cuantos colegas magos se esta gestando una quedada en Santiago de compostela para el mes que viene. Todavia no hay fecha fija, ni lugar exacto, ni na de na.. (ni subimos.. ni bajamos..) pero lo habra en breves.

Si hay alguien por aqui que quiera venir que se manifieste y que diga que dias le vienen bien del proximo mes de Agosto.

Un saludete

----------


## jmg

Hola, precisamente mañana martes salgo de viaje a la Guardia ( Pontevedra) donde estaré como todos los años durante el mes de Agosto dispuesto a charlar de magia.
Estaría encantado de poder pasarme por Santiago, espero información.
Como ayí no tengo internet me gustaría que me avisase para poder quedar por Santiago, un simple sms con el lugar y fecha al nº de telf. 639283120.

Gracias de antemano y ¡nos vemos!


saludos mágicos
la magia de juan manuel

----------


## Ravenous

Desde coruña seguro que podemos buscar hueco cuando sea.

----------


## jmg

Avisadme, cuando quedais.


saludos magicos
la magia de juan manuel

----------


## Fran Gomez

La KDD sera el 22 de Agosto (Sabado) a las 18:00 en el Jazz Club DadoDada (http://jazzclub.dadodada.com/).

Finalmente no somos tantos como se podia esperar. Si venis algunos de otras localidades avisadme por aqui (o a mi correo fran@figueiral.net) para saber si es necesario reservar en algun sitio para la cena.

Un saludete!

pd: jmg esta avisado.

----------


## Ravenous

No iremos a estar los dos solos, no?
Este martes aviso en Coruña de nuevo a ver quien se apunta y te comento.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> No iremos a estar los dos solos, no?
> Este martes aviso en Coruña de nuevo a ver quien se apunta y te comento.


De Ourense vamos unos cuantos. Tambien va un chaval de Rianxo que no conoce ningun mago y lleva un tiempo largo dandole a la magia. Algunos de Vigo me comentaron que venian, pero aun no estan confirmados. Los de Santiago estan avisados y.. espero noticias vuestras  :Smile1:

----------


## Fran Gomez

Parece ser que el Dadodada no abre hasta las 22:00. Por lo tanto la KDD se desplaza 2 calles mas arriba, a c/Doctor Teijeiro, numero 6 en el* Bar Miami* (Enfrente del pub Maycar) a las *19:00.*

Perdonad las molestias.. :(

Ravenous: ¿Tendremos algun coruñes por alli?

----------


## Ravenous

De momento tres o cuatro. Yo me he dejado un pastón en sms anunciando el asunto y la gala Robert-Houdin de mañana en Coruña, a ver si alguien más responde.

----------


## killermicho

Buenas yo soy de Villagarcía y me gustaría acercarme hasta la quedada, pero no se si podré llegar a tiempo

----------


## Fran Gomez

Teneis un MP, killermucho y Ravenous.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Tras la resaca del finde, qué decir de la quedada...que más parecía un encuentro íntimo (pero sin tocamientos...o al menos los justos). Lo bueno de que no se animase demasiada gente a aparecer es que las discusiones fluían muy bien, y los juegos, ideas, técnicas que surgieron ahí quedan, para los elegidos... :117: ...lo malo es que éramos pocos para hacer presión ¡y que no nos cerrasen los garitos!. Agradecer la representación de Santiago (muy mal no haberos quedado a cenar chicos, que aún salieron cosillas interesantes) y la gratísima compañía de Ourense, que además hicieron gala de unas maneras como anfitriones envidibales al convidarnos a su cripta mágica (¡donde nos esperaba el mismísimo Carrol!). Enga, ¡que para la próxima lo petamos!

----------


## Fran Gomez

Vaya, se me habia pasado por alto este post  :O15: .

Kikenico, ha sido un placer compartir magias, cervezas (o cocacolas, que para el caso..) y risas con vosotros. Una lastima que no se animase mas gente.. ellos se lo han perdido.  :Wink1: 

Habra que hacer otra, eso si, que la organice otro, porque el organizador de esta ha sido desastroso. Es un bar de viejales.. y encima ¡cerrado por vacaciones! 

Sieeesque..

----------


## mnlmato

Qué pena no darme de alta antes en este foro...cuando se celebre otra en Santiago me apunto!!!

un saludo :D

----------

